# Max rent allowed for monthly salary ?



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

I was wondering if there is a limit placed in South Africa when renting properties, for example, the rent can't be more than a third of your net salary (that's how it is here in France) ? I know about a third is a good guideline but since we wouldn't have some other expenses such as health insurance (included with job offer) or any kids, we might be able to pay a bit more. Any help would be appreciated, thanks !


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

cape penguin said:


> I was wondering if there is a limit placed in South Africa when renting properties, for example, the rent can't be more than a third of your net salary (that's how it is here in France) ? I know about a third is a good guideline but since we wouldn't have some other expenses such as health insurance (included with job offer) or any kids, we might be able to pay a bit more. Any help would be appreciated, thanks !


Hi,
There are not any limits on renting properties. I've rented with Remax before and Rawson and I didn't even have to provide any baking details! I just submitted an application.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes there is a limit. According to the credit act, your rent should not exceed 30% of your gross income. I was refused to rent once because I didn't meet this.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

samarmar said:


> Yes there is a limit. According to the credit act, your rent should not exceed 30% of your gross income. I was refused to rent once because I didn't meet this.


This is interesting samarar, I know there will be a limit if you apply for a mortgage or loan, who checks the rental amount?

Will appreciate more information on this if you can!

Thanks


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

In my case, I applied to a rental agency (real estate agency) for a place and they did credit check.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe they are doing credit checks now or it depends on the agency. But I know I have applied with an agency and I didn't have an income (when I was a student) and the couldn't of done a credit check and I got the apartment.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

samarmar said:


> In my case, I applied to a rental agency (real estate agency) for a place and they did credit check.


Thanks for the information smamarar, I honestly think it is a good practice to ensure people can afford their accomodation.


----------



## adityaP (Jun 19, 2013)

*Maximum Limit on Rental*

Dear All,

Me and my wife are currently residing in India. I am an India Citizen and my wife and daughter have a South African Passport. I have acquired the TR in spousal category recently and will be moving to SA in late to end of August 2013.

I will be coming there alone initially to setup the rentals, school admission of child and other logistics. I will not have a income at least for the first 2-3 months. In this case Will I be allowed to rent an apartment in the first place.

Thanks,

AdityaP


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

adityaP said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me and my wife are currently residing in India. I am an India Citizen and my wife and daughter have a South African Passport. I have acquired the TR in spousal category recently and will be moving to SA in late to end of August 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi AdityaP,

I was allowed to rent and I didn't have an income. I would bring a copy of your bank statement to prove you can afford the apartment you want to rent. There are several agencies so if one says no they shop around for another one.


----------



## samarmar (Apr 12, 2013)

When I was a student (without income), the only way they let me rent was if I paid the rent for 6 months upfront. But this is 6 years ago and things may have changed since. As above, you can shop around. Good luck.


----------



## adityaP (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you guys!

Thanks all for the quick responses. This definitely makes me more confident and removes one of the nagging wories for me.

Will be in touch and update the forum with my experience when I move to SA.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, looks like it depends on who you rent from...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I have just read an article which mentuined that some rental agencies want two and a half month's rental as a deposit.

Please keep that in mind.


----------

